# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Probleme me vjehrrën?

## afeida

nga eksperienca qe kam i keshilloj te gjithe prinderit qe kane femije dhe kane probleme me vjerren, te jene te vendosur per rregullat ne familjen e tyre dhe burrat te mos behen kaq egoista por te pranojne qe prindiret e tyre bejne gabim dhe te jete te cilter dhe me sinqeritet tu thone prinderve ne duam ta rrisim femijen tone sic mendojme ne. Zoti po te donte qe gjushet te rritnin femije nuk do kishte shpikur dhe menopazen. ( no offence).
ju si mendoni ? kush eshte prinder per here te pare dhe ka dhe gezimin qe sjell femija pastaj ai gezim sjell anen e kundert kur vjerrat jane xheloze dhe duan te ngaterrohen ne te gjitha ceshtjet e shtepise. nuk flas kot, e di e kam jetuar dhe po e jetoj. ndonje mendim ?

----------

